# Installing MDM profile on Laptop?



## Milo4321 (Nov 13, 2021)

Any ETL's or SD's out there have info on how to install the MDM profile on a personal windows or Mac laptop. I have the MDM profile installed on my phone for email and one drive access, but would love to have access to email, MS Office, Workbench, etc., on my computer. Is it possible to set up a VPN to access these? Thanks!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 13, 2021)

Call the 🤬 csc, bruh.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 14, 2021)

Milo4321 said:


> Any ETL's or SD's out there have info on how to install the MDM profile on a personal windows or Mac laptop. I have the MDM profile installed on my phone for email and one drive access, but would love to have access to email, MS Office, Workbench, etc., on my computer. Is it possible to set up a VPN to access these? Thanks!


On a personal laptop, spot might not like that.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 25, 2021)

Doesn’t work on laptops or computer, field partners remote in to specific servers to get access from their work laptops


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 30, 2022)

aythamyausti said:


> I have never been a PC guru to understand how to solve all issues, but I've comprehended a few things with age. Anyway, suppose you have a serious issue with your computer. In that case, it is better to take it to a better and bigger computer repair center. But sometimes it's just not possible to ask another person or even go to the store. Fortunately, there are ways to fix most of the issues you might encounter at home. You don't need to be an IT expert and master of all computer techniques; you need some determination and willingness to learn.


Here we go again 🤢


----------



## Yetive (May 30, 2022)

@commiecorvus


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 30, 2022)

Yetive said:


> @commiecorvus


I did report it already


----------



## commiecorvus (May 30, 2022)

Yetive said:


> @commiecorvus


Got it, thanks.


----------



## lokinix (May 30, 2022)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Doesn’t work on laptops or computer, field partners remote in to specific servers to get access from their work laptops


Do they at least give SDs a laptop? Or just a work phone?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 31, 2022)

lokinix said:


> Do they at least give SDs a laptop? Or just a work phone?


Work phone & Samsung tablet.


----------



## BurgerBob (May 31, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> On a personal laptop, spot might not like that.


Yup major security issues


----------

